# Furless Deer



## mar8152

Just got these pics from a buddy. Appears to have no fur.


----------



## bobk

Old guy should have been wearing sun screen.


----------



## Scum_Frog

That's one gross looking deer. LOL


----------



## JShort

That thing looks awful


----------



## Misdirection

Bet he would have been cold this winter!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Some strange looking antlers are well yeah? Hmm.


----------



## Misdirection

Maybe its actually a chubacabra?


----------



## Gone Wishin

Was that taken in ohio?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

That thing is a mess.


----------



## buckeyebowman

You got that right! Danged ugly! I'm figuring mange, maybe some other disease, or genetic mutation! One question. The deer is laying in a truck bed with a tag in it's ear. Why in the world would he shoot something that looked like that?!


----------



## Misdirection

Maybe he's gonna get a life-size mount


----------



## buckeyebowman

Misdirection said:


> Maybe he's gonna get a life-size mount


LOL! LOL! Oh lord! A full body mount! Well, it might make those oversized gals with the cottage cheese thighs feel better!


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Good lord that's Gross....hopefully they didn't gut it because I'm sure the inside is neon green. Hope I never see anything like that in my area


----------



## FISHIN 2

Good thing those genetics are no longer, I would have put it under a logpile I think.


----------



## DLarrick

i could be wrong about the whole state but here in SW OH we dont get tags on that paper anymore. Standard white paper they are printed on. Been like that a couple years. everyone else still get them on colored paper?

either way though that is a wild looking deer. Looks like the dogs/people from that movie....I am Legend, with Will Smith. Hopefully that is not some virus that is going to spread throughout the herd. doubt it, but that is a crazy looking animal.


----------



## Gone Wishin

My tags are on white paper.


----------



## bobk

I didn't read that it was shot in Ohio


----------



## Mr. A

buckeyebowman said:


> The deer is laying in a truck bed with a tag in it's ear. Why in the world would he shoot something that looked like that?!


On private property I would guess to clean the proverbial gene pool. If it was from public land it could be the same reason, or maybe just a mercy killing cause if it from any of the surrounding states it surely would have frozen to death. Who knows?


----------



## Gone Wishin

Nor did i, I asked but got no response. I was just responding to the previous comment


----------



## DLarrick

i wasnt trying to call BS or stirr the pot. more along the lines of wondering if everybody else is getting the regular paper or the older colored ones. and if it was from OH, if this story is a couple years old or from this season.


----------



## mar8152

Those are all great questions that I am still waiting to hear from my buddy. If this is from this year or some other time, in ohio or somewhere else this is still one nasty looking Deer that I would only kill and leave for the Coyotes.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

So some of you guys should be killed just because you are ugly? Lol. Or we a bunch of beauty queens around here?!

My second favorite dog breed: xoloitzcuintli










I think I was more disturbed with that deers antlers than its skin. The skin looked rather healthy sans the fact it didn't have hair lol.


----------



## mar8152

If I were a deer and looked like that than yes just kill me.


----------



## T-180

Massillon, I hope your not serious. Nothing about ugly, it's a genetic mutant or diseased & probably wouldn't survive a mid-south winter, let alone a Midwest or northern winter. If you left it for the coyotes, it'd do no good, they'd probably leave it for the possums !!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

mar8152 said:


> If I were a deer and looked like that than yes just kill me.


lol  That poor deer :/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

T-180 said:


> Massillon, I hope your not serious. Nothing about ugly, it's a genetic mutant or diseased & probably wouldn't survive a mid-south winter, let alone a Midwest or northern winter. If you left it for the coyotes, it'd do no good, they'd probably leave it for the possums !!


I'm sorta serious yes. How old do you think that deer was? It survived somehow didn't it? I dunno, knit him a coat or something if you are worried about him being cold. Its not up to use to cleanse the gene pool really. If it were up to man, there'd probably be few of us left.. And we'd all look a lot alike. It takes all types. I've since read some non-native lice can do this as well as mange? Not necessarily genetic.

People are so quick to discount based on looks alone and that bothers me. Ew, it looks different so its bad! :/ I thought he was kinda cute lol. I also think carp are cute. NOT asian carp(das not racist). Those low slung eyeballs are pretty goofy looking. Kill em all!

Heres a story about another hairless deer. 

http://patch.com/pennsylvania/perki...-spotted-in-schwenksville-photos#.VDhmUfldV8E

I agree with Susan here:


> Susan Schoneweis &#8226; 10 months ago
> Someone needs to knit her a cammo-sweater for the winter.


LOL!

now THIS is just plain gross. Thing looks all ate up.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Same deer, different forum.

http://www.missouriwhitetails.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186863


----------



## bowdog45

Would be a very clean skinning job. Tenderloins anyone?


----------



## Kenlow1

Just found out from a very reliable source that the deer was an offspring from one of Yodas descendants from Star Wars. Couldn't resist. That is one ugly messed up deer! I would not want to waste a tag and definitely would not eat it, maybe donate to a homeless shelter. Just kidding.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Mr. A said:


> On private property I would guess to clean the proverbial gene pool. If it was from public land it could be the same reason, or maybe just a mercy killing cause if it from any of the surrounding states it surely would have frozen to death. Who knows?


Yeah. I can see that. There's a weird buck running around my buddy's place that I told him he need needs to get out of the gene pool! And I suppose the poor thing would have frozen to death without any hair. But hey, Mother Nature is cruel. 

Wherever that deer was taken, I hope the hunter checked the regs. Even in Pa., as tight assed as they are about their game regs, they have some options for hunters who kill game that is considered "unfit for human consumption". Call the local GW, take the carcass to them, especially if it's eaten up with TB or CWD. They will take custody of the carcass and issue you a new deer tag so you can keep on hunting.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Not real sure, but did ET just return? Elliot..........


----------



## Lgibson

It was shot in Penn. last week

I tried to post link to original post but since I'm new it wont allow it ~ 

they thought maybe wasting disease but game commission thinks just weird genetics ~ they are waiting on test results


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Lgibson said:


> It was shot in Penn. last week
> 
> I tried to post link to original post but since I'm new it wont allow it ~
> 
> they thought maybe wasting disease but game commission thinks just weird genetics ~ they are waiting on test results


Heres its sister.


----------



## Tightlines

Bet it has Ebola.....


----------



## Fishingisfun

Sorry that buck would look at home at the Ridleys museum. It would be bad if the problem moved to other deer. Not wanting to see that out hunting.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

Good management kill but possible waste of a tag if the meat is no good


----------



## Mr. A

WeekendWarrior said:


> Not real sure, but did ET just return? Elliot..........


If so put some m&m's in a feeder and wait! LOL


----------



## leftfordead88

Mr. A said:


> If so put some m&m's in a feeder and wait! LOL



Reese's pieces *


----------



## Mr. A

leftfordead88 said:


> Reese's pieces *


You are right! I was mistaken about that. Good catch!


----------

